
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (April 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
lknix
SEEKING FREELANCER | AppMonsta | Remote

Big Data/Distributed Systems Software Engineer

AppMonsta collects massive amounts of data about mobile apps and turns it into
actionable metrics for a wide variety of business customers ranging from
investors to health care companies to startups. We really love data, building
distributed systems, and helping people understand complicated market dynamics
through our data.

We're looking for a distributed systems/big data software engineers to join
our distributed team. You'll take ownership of our crawl & data pipeline,
keeping them running with high uptime, scaling them up to handle load, and
adding new data sources and new features to help our customers make even
better decisions. Experience with distributed systems and/or big data is a
huge bonus - we're looking for people that have a good intuition about what
good architecture looks like, and who can grow into leadership roles.

Our current tech stack is mostly python, linux, aws (ec2, s3, & emr mostly),
mongodb, and redis. If you haven't worked with individual pieces of this
before it's fine - we like working with smart people that are comfortable
working in a distributed systems/big data/cloud environment. We're happy to
help you get up to speed with anything you haven't seen before. We practice
peer code review and continuous deployment on all our code and systems.

Our entire team works remotely. We're very flexible about where and when you
work, as long as you ship code, keep systems online, and are reachable by
other team members for part of the day. We stay in touch via a team chatroom
and weekly team video chats, with impromptu 1-on-1 video chats whenever
there's a detailed issue to discuss. To make this work, you'll need to be in a
compatible timezone (between PDT(UTC-08) and CET(UTC+1)), and be very fluent
writing and speaking english. Like getting out of the house to work? Ask about
our mobile internet subsidy:)

This is a full time, longterm opportunity. If this sounds exciting, please
send us your resume and a couple hundred lines of some code you've written
(preferably python), so we can get a sense for your coding style.

Contact: luka [at] appmonsta.com

------
qeorge
SEEKING FREELANCER. Remote preferred.

Nothing glamorous, but we need a few good folks to help build Wordpress
themes. We'd give you sliced HTML, you'd turn it into a theme.

If you're interested drop me a line with your rates (george at ill-k.com).
Strong preference for folks who can give an estimate and stick with it (as
opposed to hourly/daily billers).

------
trapexit
SEEKING PEOPLE WHO ARE SEEKING WORK-

Freelancers / consultants, I'm doing some research and would appreciate your
input. Help a fellow entrepreneur out and maybe learn something valuable in
the process.

If nothing else, you may get some referrals from me down the line. "Where can
I find a good developer for X?" is a question I hear not infrequently.

I'd like to talk about your business goals and experiences with finding
clients. This would be a short phone call / Skype call.

Email: bwb@holo.org

~~~
stcollective
Hi

add me skype: sergiomelotorres from Portugal

Hugs

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a software engineer who focuses on Android development. Within the last 2
years, I have worked on projects for for small and large startups, as well as
for brands such as AT&T, Anheuser Busch and Victoria Secret. Within that
period I have completed over seven apps and two mobile SDKs. I am deeply
passionate about mobile development and creating top-notch experiences.

What can I do for you? Here are some things I specialize in:

* iOS to Android Ports. Do you have an iOS app that you want to port to Android? I can take the existing iOS experience, modify it to conform to Android standards and deliver a polished high-quality Android app. I have done this successfully for multiple clients such Gving and Snapr (see my portfolio below [1]).

* Web Apps. Do you have a mobile site that you want to convert to an app? I can package the mobile web content and create a mobile app using a standard solution like PhoneGap or a custom web wrapper. For more advanced projects I can create a hybrid app that combines the best of the web and native worlds to fully access all the capabilities of the mobile device. Some sample projects in this category include JackThreads and Snapr (see my portfolio below [1]).

* App Rescue and App Optimization. Do you have an Android app that isn't quite working? Perhaps it crashes, it's slow or has other problems? I can perform a complete analysis, diagnose the issues and quickly fix them. For a sample project in this category see Loc8te in my portfolio below [1].

* SDKs. Do you have some awesome stuff that you want everyone to use in their own apps? I can put together a feature rich SDK that lets other developers easily access your app's functionality / services. I have done this for Snapr and Loc8te (see my portfolio below [1]).

Feel free to get in touch. My portfolio and email are listed below.

[1] <http://bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

[2] theo-AT-bricolsoftconsulting-DOT-com

------
arkad
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Poland, Europe)

We are a small but dedicated team of seasoned software engineers building web
and mobile applications, including complex systems like online real-time
trading markets.

Technologies:

\- Java and all Java-related technologies (Play framework, Spring, etc.),

\- Android mobile applications,

\- iOS mobile applications,

\- HTML/CSS/JavaScript,

\- very strong database (MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Teradata) and high
performance application design skills (yes, some of us have solid investment
banking background, and recently we have built a real-time trading platform
for physical gold),

\- cloud deployments (Amazon EC2, Google Application Engine).

More about us: <http://www.codedose.com>

E-mail us: contact@codedose.com

------
timjahn
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (US only)

matchist (<http://matchist.com/talent>) is looking for web and mobile
developers to work on a variety of projects that come through the pipeline.
Specifically, we're looking for developers interested in integrating products
like Twilio, Stripe, SendGrid, and KISSmetrics into client projects.

matchist helps freelance developers find quality work that they enjoy working
on with clients that pay on time, every time. If that's you, apply at
<http://matchist.com/talent>

------
bradleysmith
SEEKING FREELANCER - Austin, remote Seeking experienced PHP developer that has
familiarity with Postgres databases. Geo-spatial experience preferred.

The project is development of PHP-based website to search and display data
from a remote postgres db. Prototype website has been built, now need to
implement change list and prepare a client-ready product for beta testing. We
have a vision (and carefully prepared descriptions) of what we want, but the
developer will need to be an active participant in the debate of the best way
to achieve it.

We prefer someone in the Austin, TX area for meeting 1-3 times per week, but
are open to telecommute arrangements provided you are in a similar (+ or -
2hr) time zone. We will require regular telephone meetings for telecommute
arrangements. The developer will need to sign a work-for-hire agreement.

Project length is 6 months at ~30 hr/weeks These time estimates are only
approximations. The project is an AGILE development, so we will be redefining
new goals every 10 days as clients give us feedback.

We are a small startup backed by an established company. You'll be working in
a 3-4 man team in a professional, result-driven environment. This project
serves the oil and gas sector in a proven market with a desired product.

Starting rate is $15/hr commensurate with experience, plus bonuses.

direct emails to bradley.taft.smith@gmail.com; please include "HN" in the
subject so I know you saw me here.

~~~
vsync
> Starting rate is $15/hr commensurate with experience, plus bonuses.

This project sounds interesting. Did you happen to accidentally leave off a
zero in the hourly rate? If so I'd be interested in following up further.

~~~
bifrost
I think the only place he's going to get $15 an hour is from one of the former
soviet republics these days...

------
coffee
SEEKING WORK - Remote or On-Site, San Francisco Bay Area

    
    
      - 5 years Ruby on Rails (full stack).
    
      - 13 years of engineering.  
    
      - 4 years user growth.
    
      Looking for long-term or short-term consulting work.
    
      I'm a friendly guy with an aggressive attitude and good 
      communication skills.
    
      Specialize in Rails (full stack) and user growth 
      (marketing/advertising). I'm a hybrid coder and marketer
      with a proven track record. I love working on-site and
      work just as well remotely.
    
      Have built new, and worked on existing Rails applications 
      including (but not limited to):
    
      - A permission based advertising platform.
    
      - A social media platform.
    
      - An e-comm up-sell marketing platform.
    
      - Most recently one of the largest e-commerce flash sales 
        sites.
    
      I'm looking for projects solving real problems. My belief
      is that the product should reach customers ASAP and     
      that's what ultimately matters. Testing code is good, but 
      not the end-all be-all. Iterate on what works and make it 
      better.
      

Contact information in profile...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=coffee>

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Just because you don't have a full-time Ops person on the team, it doesn't
mean you don't deserve the best when it comes to scaling, resilience and
reliability.

I work with startups, web agencies and small businesses to help them spend
less time worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their
business.

= How can I help you? These are some of the services I provide:

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap

\- Automated server provisioning and management

\- Server maintenance and optimisation

\- Reduce your AWS bill (I helped one client reduce their bill by 45%)

\- Migrate high-traffic web apps to AWS

\- Quickly get up and running with tools like Puppet

= Why choose me?

I am a sysadmin who loves to efficiently solve business problems. With a
DevOps background, twelve years of sysadmin experience, and a passion for
problem-solving, I am keen to help HNers achieve their goals.

I'm writing a book on AWS System Administration that will be published by
O'Reilly later this year.

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
<http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-studies/fashiolista/>

This week I'll be talking at Puppet Camp Amsterdam about how to get the most
of out AWS and Puppet.

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@fadedink.co.uk

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

I specialize in algorithmic problems. Here are some things I've been working
on lately:

Scalable recommendations engine - <https://github.com/jamii/springer-
recommendations>

Concise pattern matching and parsing -
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219>

Parallelizing a constraint solver - [http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-a...](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-and-core-dot-logic/)

I have a strong background in math (real analysis, probability, discrete
maths) and computer science (randomized algorithms, AI / epistemic logic,
machine learning). I'm comfortable with clojure, python, erlang and ocaml but
I will learn whatever is the right tool for the job.

I would consider full-time work for the right problem/team. I'm also
interested in partnering with other freelance developers to cover the whole
stack.

Resume - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/about.html>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

jamie@scattered-thoughts.net

------
mvzink
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, remote

I've been freelancing/consulting for a while, and this summer I'm joining up
with two friends (a designer and programmer) who haven't done any contract
work before.

We intend to focus on web development due to common experience, but I have
mobile development experience and they are interested in doing mobile as well.
We'll be putting up a website soon, but if you want to talk to us ahead of
time, shoot me an email: mvz@mvz.so

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have been shipping software for more than 10 years now, and love building
high-quality products (or at least try my best for it!). I started freelancing
a few months ago after my stint as a single founder. One of my first clients
was a HN member for whom I did remote contract work for almost a couple of
months.

I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite adept at picking up new
technologies as per the needs of the product. I call myself a generalist, and
if you are a non-technical person, I can handle most of the things for you
that go in to building & launching a software product (including screen flows,
server-side programming, system administration, analytics & a little bit of
digital marketing.)

To give an example of me trying out new things, my last consulting assignment
was related to conversion optimization(s) and driving growth for a startup in
the education domain. I am up for any work that is challenging & stimulating.

References from previous clients are available on request.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information. Just drop
a line to say hello, it's always good to interact with fellow HN members!

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in the Brighton in the UK. I can travel to London
but I usually prefer to work remotely.

I love helping to produce MVPs and prototypes. I'd love to help you turn your
idea into reality. I work in a range of languages but I usually choose Python
when I have a choice, I also do a lot of work in JavaScript. I have a range of
skills from web development to computer vision. I can also help with Rich
JavaScript Applications and RESTful API design (see a talk I gave on the
subjects here[1]). I've also been doing some Natural Language Processing
things recently with NLTK in Python, so if you have needs in that area do get
in touch.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV.

Please do get in touch!

Web: <http://almostobsolete.net/>

Github: <https://github.com/almost>

Email: tom@almostobsolete.net

[1] <http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/>

------
revorad
SEEKING WORK - Remote or London, UK

I'm a data analyst and developer, experienced in Ruby, Rails, Javascript,
jQuery, R, D3.js.

Available for full-stack web development, data analysis, server admin, online
marketing/growth hacking and teaching.

I have a lot of experience in data analysis and visualisation. I've worked on
processing and analysing large traffic datasets for air pollution modelling in
London and built a number of web apps for data analysis.

Some things I've built:

Pretty Graph - <https://app.prettygraph.com> \- web app for data visualisation

Gini - <http://getgini.com> \- collaborative spreadsheet web app

I have very good communication skills. I wrote a programming cookbook, which
has sold thousands of copies to date, and continues to be very popular -
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/R-Graph-Cookbook-Hrishi-
Mittal/dp/18...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/R-Graph-Cookbook-Hrishi-
Mittal/dp/1849513066)

More details and links to my work at <http://hrishimittal.com/about>

Email me at hrishimittal@gmail.com

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - Remote Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

4+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions.

Designed patio11's site which increased his conversion rate and profits:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Also designed the VideoLAN website and the interface for VLC Media Player for
Windows 8:

<http://www.videolan.org>

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-
the-n...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-the-new-
windows-8-user-experience-metro/posts/372063)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.
Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku.

Portfolio: <http://www.madebyargon.com>

Pricing: $55/hour

Email: inlith@gmail.com

------
JonSchneider
SEEKING WORK - Dayton, Cincinnati, Columbus, Cleveland, Indianapolis or
Remote.

We're a team of experienced Mobile and Rails developers that specialize in
building enterprise-level solutions. We're not just coders for hire - we like
to work with companies through a project's full lifecycle: Requirements, UX
Planing, Design, Development and Deployment.

Our current projects include a webapp for a chain of 19 Oncology clinics,
designing a Learning Management System, a web and mobile app teachers use to
monitor students progress and plan interventions for academic or behavioral
issues, and a certification system for a niche medical field.

We're based in Dayton, Ohio and the bulk of our clients are (by design)
located in the cities at the top, but we have worked remotely with companies
as far West as Los Angeles and as far East as London. Get in touch and we can
talk more about the experience and expertise that we can bring to your
project. Shoot me an email at Jon at Z-prototype.com or feel free to Skype me
at j.on.schneider.

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote and occasionally on site.

Experience: I worked for a startup from San Francisco doing Django development
and for a small company from Chicago doing Tornado/async programming.

Some stacks/frameworks: Django, Tornado/SQLAlchemy, Google Appengine,
Backbone.js, jQuery, Twitter Bootstrap, Postgresql, MySQL, MongoDB, Git,
Nginx, Linux. Meteor, D3.js.

Data Processing: R, Octave, GDAL, PostGIS

I'm adding Data Visualization to my skills (D3.js, Data Processing):

[http://ccarpenterg.github.com/blog/calendar-layout-
visualisi...](http://ccarpenterg.github.com/blog/calendar-layout-visualising-
market-data/)

[http://ccarpenterg.github.com/blog/us-census-
visualization-w...](http://ccarpenterg.github.com/blog/us-census-
visualization-with-d3js/)

My github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work I've done:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com/>

<http://presidenciables2013.appspot.com/>

ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
mobweb
SEEKING FREELANCER | Designer | Switzerland or remote

I run a small web consulting agency. From time to time we are looking for some
talented designers to offload some of our mockup/sketching/design work.

A typical job would involve the following: We create a detailed sitemap with
all the contents and the website's structures. We put together a specification
of designs/websites and design elements that the customer likes. We would then
send all of that to you along with our budget, and you would create an awesome
design out of that, investing as much time as possible based on the pre-
defined budget. That's where we pick up again, finalize the design with the
client and create the website.

If you feel that you could help us and are confortable with that project
based/fixed rate workflow, please email freelance-designer@mobweb.ch along
with:

\- Some of your recent design work \- Your average hourly rate

Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience Specialize in Systems
architecture at large scale.

Previous Startups (Lead Developer): <http://www.pearanalytics.com>
<http://www.pickgrapevine.com/>

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java, Scala,HTML5,Less

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars),HTML5,Less,Bootstrap

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js Environments: LAMP stack,
NginX, Linux

<http://1lacrosse.com/custom-shafts/design-lab>
<http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/> <http://github.com/cideas>

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

In brief: I work with you and your business needs, and deliver stuff on time
that works.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://track-chat.com> (also uses Erlang, but I am by no means an expert!)

<http://interactwive.com>

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I always
chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
manuelflara
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I'm looking for someone who has a lot of experience in quality frontend
development for mobile web apps. I run a dating site and I need to build a
mobile web version of it (not responsive, 100% built for mobile). As an
example of what I'm looking for, check Facebook's mobile web version out,
since it's quite close.

I'm not set in any particular JS library, although desktop site uses jQuery.
Use of LESS is a plus.

No need to write any backend code, I'll take care of that.

If instead of needing 100% accurate screenshots/mockups you can get a) the
desktop version's pages / look and b) inspiration from other apps (like
Facebook's) and your own experience; and build nice looking designs / layouts
by yourself, that's also a big plus (less work for me).

If you're interested let's talk details, my email is on my profile.

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm a full-stack Java and Rails developer as well as a published mobile app
developer.

Web/Back-End Development - An expert in Java and Rails environments.
Comfortable with web development, including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.
Significant JavaScript experience, including client-side MV* with Backbone.js
as well as back-end Javascript with Node.js.

Mobile Development - Have deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. Experienced in both native (iOS, Android)
and cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile) development.

nick@rasslingcats.com

<http://www.kleinsch.com>

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/nickkleinschmidt>

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web app dev (PHP), web design, iOS & Android app dev/design, HTML build and
perhaps 8 other things.

Skillz:

* PHP (mainly Codeigniter in recent times)

* HTML / CSS (5/3 respectively if you want hotness, XHTML and RDFa also if you prefer)

* Javascript / jQuery

* Titanium or Phonegap mobile dev

* Nice SEO

* UI/UX to some extent

* Git / Mercurial

Other stuff too numerous for a tidy post, but if it applies to the web I've
probably had a go at it at some point. I've worked on everything from
Wordpress blogs to big e-commerce sites (big being relative but think
$1m+/month).

Also have a couple of new iOS/Android apps coming out shortly. I can see
through an entire project from start to finish if required and have a lot of
knowledge built up over time on what converts.

My site - in need of an update but here it is:

<http://pitbot.net>

I'm UK based. Discounts available if you'd prefer to fly me out to somewhere
nice (hmm!)

------
nnnnnn
Seeking Work - Remote only (based in LA currently)

Background: ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd College, Claremont McKenna
College

Things I do: Front end dev, back end dev, Full stack dev, Design (I have a
partner who designs)

Buzz words: HTML5, CSS3, Backbone.js, Javascript, jQuery, Ruby on Rails,
Postgres, Photoshop, PSD to HTML, Responsive design, Bootstrap, ZURB
Foundation, Wordpress, PHP, MySQL, git, Ruby, Angular.js, Heroku

I've worked for great firms in Silicon Valley and elsewhere and am always on
the look out for interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of
my philosophy and experience on this thread, but please visit my site
<http://nealke.mp> or email me if you are interested in learning more. You can
contact me at me(at)nealke(.)mp

------
monkey_slap
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

I'm an iOS developer. I've been making apps for about 2 years and work full
time as a lead mobile dev (iOS & Android). Looking to do some short term gigs.
Smaller apps would be nice. I put a lot of effort into interaction and polish,
thus don't really have time to invest in a $100k+ app.

I've got experience and skill in the full iOS stack including Core Data, unit
testing, high quality custom controls, networking, etc.

I'm also available for consulting on iOS codebase architecture, design, and
testing as well. If you've got some code you think needs improved or checked
out by a professional I'd love to.

<http://whoisryannystrom.com/>

<https://github.com/rnystrom>

rnystrom [at] whoisryannystrom.com

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Canada

I am a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver, B.C.

I provide web development and consulting services to software development
companies, consulting firms, creative studios, and more.

I strongly believe the best interests of my clients are critical to our
successful collaboration on current and future projects.

If you have a business and are looking for a website, SEO, web security
consultation, or even internal web applications, I would love to speak with
you.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

<http://jayhuang.org>

You can contact me at hnfreelance[at][firstname][lastname].org

Linkedin: <http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay>

------
ngai
SEEKING WORK. Remote or On-Site, Boston Cambridge Area

Hey! Off the top of my head these are the things that I know for now.

python, flask, django, html, css, socket programming, magento, wordpress, xml,
and rails

I am currently teaching programming in a software boot camp in Boston and just
finished a contract front end role with EDX in Cambridge, MA.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/yvh82xrgyqyfsm1/Judy_Ngai_Resume.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/yvh82xrgyqyfsm1/Judy_Ngai_Resume.pdf)

Linkedin :www.linkedin.com/pub/judy-ngai/10/4a7/b99/

Github: <https://github.com/Jngai>

Email: judy.ngai1228@gmail.com

Please tell me more about your projects and what you are working on. If you
send me an email I will reach out to you within 24 hours. Sorry no phone calls
for now.

------
Udo
SEEKING REMOTE WORK / local engagements throughout Europe. I'm specializing in

1) scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting

2) web app prototypes and proof-of-concepts

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Delphi, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

\--- --- ---

My current pet project is a toy programming language called np: <http://np-
lang.org/>

Random facts:

    
    
      - started my career in an advertising agency
      - ran a web startup for a couple of years
      - have a background in bio-medical research
      - programming is still my favorite thing
    

\--- --- ---

My profile: <http://udos.name> or contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
MrMcDowall
FREELANCER SEEKING WORK - Toronto, remote

I used to be CTO at 500px, and a couple of other local startups until I
decided to concentrate on shipping features. I am a full stack web developer
with over 10 years in the industry, mainly specializing in Rails (with
Javascript/Coffeescript), HTML5, CSS3 and Ember.js. I also specialize in
dealing with Scale problems and designing large systems, and team coaching and
mentoring. I can dive into any project and be immediately productive, or build
something greenfield to get you to MVP.

Email : john@revolutionlake.co

Web : <http://revolutionlake.co>

Github : <http://github.com/johnmcdowall>

------
bmac27
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC or northern New Jersey

Experienced SEO strategist with 5+ years experience on both the agency-side
and in-house, as well as with my own web properties (ran a profitable, full-
time content business from 2006 to 2008). Worked with everyone from Fortune
500 clients to small biz.

On & off-page optimization, site architecture consultation, link building
(white hat only, no spammy bullshit, no outsourcing), search reputation
management, rank reporting, competitive/gap analyses and basically anything
encompassing SEO or inbound marketing.

LinkedIn is here: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/blairmacgregor>

Resume available upon request. blair.macgregor@gmail.com

------
manmal
SEEKING WORK - Vienna, Austria or Remote

We are a small consultancy based in Vienna, Austria. We are happy to work
remotely.

Our weapons of choice include, but are not limited to: iOS, Android, Rails &
Ember.js

More about us and contact: <http://www.creativepragmatics.com>

Latest projects we have been involved in:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.manuelmaly...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.manuelmaly.hn)

<http://mindnode.com/#!/touch>

<http://www.spectralmind.com>

<http://www.moosify.com>

------
fredyr
SEEKING WORK - Sweden or Remote

I'm a full stack developer with over 10 years experience of analysing and
solving business problems. My areas of expertise include

\- Business to business integration, with domain expertise in e-invoicing,
e-payments and EDI.

\- Web application development and Software as a service

For more information about my previous work, please visit my LinkedIn profile.

Preferred stack:

\- Python, Django

\- Front-end dev, HTML5, Javascript/CoffeeScript, Backbone.js

\- JVM, Java/Clojure/Android

Contact: fredrik.dyrkell@gmail.com

Web site: <http://www.lexicallyscoped.com>

LinkedIn: <http://se.linkedin.com/pub/fredrik-dyrkell/1/605/509>

Please drop me an email to discuss whether I can help you.

------
sp4ke
Seeking freelance work (Full Stack Dev / DevOps). Remote Based in Europe

Fully designed <http://jib.li> from backend to frontend and managed a team of
developers

Prefered stack: Python/Django/Flask Frontend: ngularJS/Ember - HTML5 -
Coffeescript

DevOps: EC2 deployment,uWSGI, git, fabric, 10 years linux experience

contact: <http://sp4ke.com/#/contact>

blog: <http://sp4ke.com/blog>

github: <http://github.com/sp4ke>

devops: <http://www.slideshare.net/spykspyel/python-dev-ops>

------
rwhitman
SEEKING FREELANCER(S) - Remote

I'm helping out a client find new devs (small NYC based design + interactive
agency) and also looking for folks myself. We're in NYC but looking anywhere.

Needs: PHP, Wordpress, Magento, frontend (bootstrap, jquery javascript MVCs
etc), Rails, Django

My client needs generalists who can handle a bunch of maintenance type work,
and be available to deal with whatever comes around. Sometimes the projects
are big and interesting, sometimes they are little tweaks.

I may need to spool up a team of either Django or Wordpress devs soon
depending on what I have in the pipeline.

gmail: zenjiweb

(If you email, please make sure to leave some info about you like a link or
resume. Thanks)

------
mobweb
SEEKING FREELANCER | Magento Dev | Switzerland or remote

I run a small web consulting agency that specializes in e-commerce. We mostly
work with Magento and from time to time are just too swamped so we are looking
for a skilled freelancer that knows the platform and would be willing to take
some work of our hands. We are looking for a long-term partnership with
varying workload. The tasks are strictly development related, no design skill
necessary. The only requirements are long-term availability, understanding of
GIT and clear communication.

Please email magento-dev@mobweb.ch and also include your Skype ID so we can
chat directly.

------
lifeisstillgood
SEEKING WORK: Remote, Kent, London

Have a Software Development team, want to get them up to speed on Continuous
Integration / Delivery?

I think that remote development work is going to become the dominant trend.
And to get there we all have to learn Continuous Integration, like 5 years ago
we all had to learn unit testing.

I am a long time Python developer, turned CTO (so I know how to talk
everyone's language) and I love to help teams go from pushing releases out, to
smoothly waving them goodbye several times a day.

If you think this might help your business, lets talk

paul@mikadosoftware.com <http://www.mikadosoftware.com>

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - around Mountain View/San Francisco, CA or REMOTE, TRAVEL OK

Full-stack developer who builds web apps, desktop apps, mobile apps, and APIs.
I enjoy working with node.js, Objective-C (OS X or iOS), Python, and more.
Currently working on a couple of projects for VMware, but would like to expand
to other companies (enterprise is ok!).

Looking for interesting short and long-term projects. Availability is 20-40
hours/week, depending on project and client.

<http://amirmalik.net> | <https://github.com/ammmir> | amir at pilvy dot com

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Human/machine interface designer/developer. From scratch experience and
interface design, from the napkin to nginx.

Frontend: HTML5 (Haml, Slim), CSS3 (Sass, Less), JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery,
Ember.js, Backbone.js, Handlebars)

Backend: Ruby, Rails, Mongodb (Mongoid), Postgres

Design: Pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop

NOTE: I am not available to do any work relating to social networks, online
marketplaces broadly, and will have to review any consumer-focussed work
before I can confirm availability. If you're working on a b2b product we're
probably game though.

Contact is at <http://robotfuture.net/> and in my HN profile

------
ilolu
SEEKING WORK - iOS Freelancer, Bangalore.

I am an iOS Freelancer based out of Bangalore. I have around 2 years of
experience in iOS development. Previously I worked in Google Bangalore for
around 3 years. I have submitted 4 apps to the app store. 3 of them have been
taken out since the startups ran out of funding. The URL for the remaining app
is <https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mavn.me/id516601110?mt=8> . I will be
submitting an app for Zopnow in another week. I love working with Startups.

Ping me on gmail raj.amal@gmail.com

------
acoyfellow
SEEKING WORK: Remote _or_ Main Line / Philadelphia, PA

Enthusiastic generalist, 50/50 split between a marketer and a front end
designer.

Front end designer (HTML, CSS, js, learning python), WordPress developer, web
marketing + SEO consultant, and tinkering entrepreneur.

Homepage: <http://acoyfellow.com> some graphic work:
<http://dribbble.com/acoyfellow>, <http://be.net/coeyman>

coeyman@gmail.com <http://linkedin.com/in/coeyman>

------
flyinglizard
SEEKING WORK - Expert embedded development on any platform (really, from 8 bit
MCUs to Linux on custom multicore ASICs and all in between). Located in
Israel, working remotely (can fly for on site stuff).

12 years of experience, worked for dozens of companies. Expertise in
networking, ARM low level, graphics, USB, low level Linux kernel, storage
subsystems, hardware design - I've done and seen most of the stuff you can
think of. Done hardware pentesting (chip security bypasses).

Got a full hardware lab for performing bringup for your PCBs.

Also fluent in non embedded stuff - Android development, OpenGL, Python, JS.

roee.tuval@gmail.com

------
ivanb
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel. Native Russian developer with
decent English and solid programming skills.

I help my clients bring ideas to life using whatever technology is the most
appropriate.

Python, Java, Javascript, ActionScript/Flex

Pyramid, Django, Spring Framework

PostgreSQL, Semantic Web

jQuery, Backbone, HTML5

Mobile for Android using AIR or Unity3D.

Interested in Clojure/ClojureScript, Cassandra, modern frontend.

Resume and work history: <https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5236336/Resume.pdf>

Feedback: <https://www.odesk.com/users/~016dcb6d7607d4f9ad>

ivan.bulanov+hn@gmail.com

Ivan

------
derwiki
SEEKING FREELANCER - I'm in SF, you can be remote.

Looking for some part time help building out CameraLends, a peer-to-peer
camera gear lending site that I launched on Hacker News three months ago.
Stack is Rails 3.2, Bootstrap, HAML, SCSS, query running on Heroku. Ideal fit
would be comfortable quickly turning design mocks into responsive HAML/SCSS
and building out basic RESTful features. Rate/amount of work is negotiable,
potential for regular work. Email adam@cameralends.com with a link to your
Github profile and your favorite photograph if interested!

------
wes-k
SEEKING WORK - Boston - Remote OK

I do full stack web development specializing in: ruby on rails, heavy
javascript and html5 apps.

Buzzwords from front-end to back-end: html5, haml, css3, sass, less,
JavaScript, CoffeeScript, jQuery, Backbone.js, AngularJs, EaselJs, Ruby on
Rails, C++, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Amazon S3, EC2, Heroku.

reference work: <http://www.storytellingmachines.com/>

linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-reitzfeld/2b/a45/173>

gmail: wes.reitzfeld

------
usefulcat
SEEKING WORK. Austin, TX or remote.

10 years experience designing and implementing trading systems in Windows and
Linux. Market data, order handling, trading algorithms, backtesting, pretty
much everything.

    
    
      Other skills/experience:
      -- Highly skilled in C++ (18 years)
      -- C#, ruby, bash, perl, python, Java
      -- Windows and Linux
      -- Performance optimization
      -- High performance network programming, including multicast
      -- Real time 3D graphics (games, visual simulation)
      -- Machine learning (neural networks and genetic algorithms)

------
ropz
SEEKING WORK - UK(South)/remote

Freelance technical and marketing writer. I enjoy working with startups and
anything that gets me close to the code. Understand Python, Java, C#, Ruby, C,
C++ plus ancillary parts of the technology stack and toolchain. Competent with
Illustrator and Photoshop, although no wizard. Happy to work independently or
lead as the project requires. Worked as a freelancer for some household names
like Cisco, Vodafone, BT, Logica CMG, CSC and Fujitsu. Email ropley at hotmail
dot com. Hampshire based, if location matters.

------
kvcrawford
SEEKING FREELANCER - Ongoing Work - Los Angeles or Remote

Looking for a communicative front-end PHP developer strong in client side to
develop beautiful B2C brochure-type websites. Work ranges from microsites to
mid-sized.

Projects are typically done on WordPress, but we're actively evaluating more
robust alternatives (currently learning Ruby so we can just jump ship to RoR).
Some other technologies we like to use:

    
    
      * Git!!!
      * SASS & Compass
      * jQuery
    

Involves consistent work. We want a good relationship, and that works both
ways.

Email devteam@gunnjerkens.com

------
Aksilon
SEEKING CONTRACTS - Remote or SF

$30 to $70/h - team of 7 highly professional developers.

* iOS - check Quesli in App Store.

* Complicated Frontend (JS, jQuery, backbone.js, sass, less, CSS3, HTML5, etc.) - check <http://MeetCute.org> [not a single canvas there]

* Hardcore Backend (PHP, NodeJS, RoR, MongoDB, Couchbase, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Any API integration, dev of RESTfull APIs, scaling, etc.) - Check <http://Questli.com>

If you are in Bay Area, I'll be managing everything Face-to-Face. Otherwise,
remotely.

Email: danil[at]danil.cc

Skype: Kozyatnikov

------
wylie
SEEKING WORK - New York, Boston, or Remote

I'm a designer and developer, with experience building responsive frontend
apps and mobile apps.

Most recently, I designed and built the website for Backspaces
(<http://backspac.es>), an app for telling stories from your phone.

I am very experienced with Javascript on the frontend and backend, and with
libraries like Backbone.js and Socket.io. I am also experienced with Python,
using Django and Tornado.

My portfolio is available at <http://wylie.su>

Email: me at wylie.su

------
kurrent
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver, BC, Canada. Remote or on-site.

I'm a full-stack web application developer in the BC lower mainland. I do
contract agency work as well as my own client work. Always looking for new
opportunities to work with new people and improve my skillset. Technologies
I'm most comfortable with:

    
    
      - HTML5/CSS/Javascript - Very fluent with Backbone.js 
         and single page app architectures 
      - PHP5+/CakePHP/Laravel Frameworks
      - Python: Django
      - Mysql, mongodb, redis
      - Linux, Debian
    

Email in profile

------
clarkdale
SEEKING FREELANCER - Piedmont area North Carolina, or remote.

We are looking for an iOS developer to help us reinvent an old technology in
the furniture industry.

Required skills: Proficient in Objective-C. Basic understanding of embedded
systems. Knowledge of how to use APIs with sometimes poor documentation. Basic
knowledge of HTML5, Javascript, jQuery Useful skills: Experience with
PhoneGap. SQLite. Coldfusion. Appreciation for free lunch if you visit.

Feel free to ask more information about the posting privately or on here.

Inquire at eternal.matt[at]gmail.com

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View, remote, or onsite in California

Front-End Web Developer <http://cleverbaker.com>

JavaScript, PHP, mobile web apps, responsive web development.

What can you count on me for? * Communication * Elegant code (with secure peer
review) * On time delivery

Strengths in UX, Responsive Web Development, Branding, Information
Architecture. Background with advertising agencies and startups. Let's connect
on Skype or email: cleverbaker-gmail-com

Are you a FREELANCER too? Interested in coworking? tweet @mibake

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com> \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* <http://www.ecomarket.com> \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* <http://www.knowyourbank.com>

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: [https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...](https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-Apps/WiseKangaroo/?h=984e72) \- Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar

<http://www.hypedsound.com/> \- a music sharing platform, working on V2 right
now.

and many more

------
dmarble
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area (I'm in Palo Alto) or remote

full-stack developer, product manager, and lawyer

    
    
        - Python, django, coffeescript, backbone.js, compass, postgresql, deployment
        - Have taken ideas from concept to production
        - Design, requirements, backend/frontend code, and managing others
        - Previously co-founder/CTO/CPO of a couple startups
    

Well-versed in most aspects of startup growth. Available for full-time or
part-time projects. Email is in my profile.

------
conorh
SEEKING FREELANCER

Looking for experienced front end Javascript / RoR developer in NYC to help
continue to develop an large instant messaging application. Code base is
currently backbone with a Rails back end and some other custom components.
Application is deployed and in use by 10's of thousands of customers.

No remote work, sorry. Prefer a generalist with good all around experience
including back end Rails work if possible. Contract is minimum of several
months full time - pay is excellent.

conor.hunt AT gmail.com

------
marmot1101
SEEKING WORK -- Java/Python developer, full time employed looking for small
remote jobs for more diverse experience/fun/networking/beer money. I'm located
in Northern Illinois. I would also be interested in teaching intro
programming, intro IT, as well as talking to students about CS on a paid or
volunteer basis.

I Specialize in database IO and networking protocols. If you need a POC
network interface, bug squashing, or any other kind of small time work, I'm
your guy.

------
arijo
SEEKING WORK - Europe or remote

Independent javascript developer and consultant specialized in large, single-
page javascript applications requiring lots of custom code (something like
gmail).

Blog: <http://firmamento.org/blog>

Linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandrerijo>

If you have a query, need a quote or for a consultancy support, you can always
reach me via alexandre.rijo at gmail dot com.

------
davidxc
SEEKING WORK - Full Stack Web Developer - Remote (based in California,
relocation possible)

Skills: I'm a generalist / full stack web developer. I'm comfortable with:

-Python, Django, Ruby, Ruby on Rails

-PHP, Javascript, C

-jQuery, jQuery plugins

-HTML5, CSS3, Twitter Bootstrap

-MySQL, MongoDB

I have experience building business applications with Python and Django,
Rails, designing and writing frontend Javascript/HTML/CSS, and working with
different API's.

I'm willing to pick up new languages and frameworks, have flexible hours, and
am willing to pick up a project at any stage.

Contact:

email - davidwong.xc@gmail.com

website - davidkw.com

------
kreutz
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City/Remote

We are dev/design shop out of Salt Lake City, UT specializing in frontend web-
development (HTML5, CSS3, JS, Backbone, Responsive), Ruby on Rails, iOS, and
Wordpress.

You can have a look at some of our past work here: <http://airkrft.com>

Also finished up this side project not to long ago: <http://mixture.fm>

Traveling to work on-site is always a possibility.

Ran by @erickreutz and @jordanbrown

Contact me at eric@airkrft.com

------
bgxvsp
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area, CA - remote possible

Background: MIT, Google, MS/MSR, startups, more

Specialties: full-stack engineering/architecture and statistical
analysis/machine learning

Sample of platforms worked with: Python, Java, C, C++, various asms, C#,
Haskell, Scala, R, PHP, Perl, Javascript, HTML/CSS, Linux, Windows kernel,
MySQL, PostgreSQL, Salesforce, Android, iOS, AWS, App Engine, Hadoop, social
APIs, many frameworks/libs/APIs

Have worked with Fortune 500s and top universities down to SMBs and startups.

bgxvsp at hotmail

------
davedx
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in the Netherlands)

I'm a senior web and mobile developer with extensive and diverse industry
experience, including the financial, electronic entertainment and consumer
software sectors.

Available for new projects in the coming weeks. I'm interested in web and
mobile (Android) apps.

I'm an experienced remote freelancer with many shipped & successful projects.

Primary skills: JavaScript, PHP, Java, C#

Portfolio, resume: <http://www.dave78.com>

Email: davedx@gmail.com

------
dancryer
SEEKING WORK - Manchester UK or Remote

I'm a freelance PHP developer based in Macclesfield, Cheshire. I have
experience as a lead developer, system architect and development manager.

Projects include:

\- Search data collection system in PHP / MySQL (150+ servers, 10TB data)

\- Sites / API / CMS for Real Radio and Smooth Radio (50M PV/month).

\- Small business CMS (in development currently) w/ flexible layout system,
eCommerce and so on.

Available to work on site within a 15 mile radius of Macclesfield, in
Stockport or Manchester city centre.

Email: dan@block8.co.uk

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK — remote. Long-term and short-term projects.

I develop full-featured web applications and back-ends for mobile apps.

    
    
      * Ruby, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, Clojure, Python
      * HTML5/CSS3
      * Ember.js, Backbone.js
      * MongoDB, Redis, Postgres
      * WebSockets/Pusher
      * Heroku
    

<https://github.com/goshakkk>

<http://goshakkk.name/>

Feel free to reach me out at me@goshakkk.name

------
ricardobeat
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Brazil

Node.js applications (users since v0.1), javascript, coffeescript, HTML5,
CSS3, modern browser APIs. MongoDB, Redis, Riak, LevelDB, RethinkDB. Strong
experience with real-time apps, websockets, analytics and game dev, well
versed on interface design/UX.

We'll design and build your MVP, prototype, new feature/service or mobile app.

Flat rates starting at $1000/week.

Contact: ricardo at nodeprototypes.com

<http://about.me/ricardotomasi>

------
joneps
SEEKING FREELANCERS - National Public Radio (NPR) - Washington, DC

Seeking multiple individuals to join a world-class product development team
on-site at Washington, DC

Work could include a variety of projects including Responsive Design, new and
existing public and private APIs, or digital audio applications

technologies: PHP, MySQL, NoSQL, HTML5, CSS3, JS, NodeJS

nice-to-have: Java, iOS, Android

duration would initially be 6 months with good potential for extension

no remote, unfortunately

Send resumes / inquiries to nprtechteam AT gmail

------
asifnoor
SEEKING WORK, Remote work I am iOS developer with 3+ years experience in iOS
development. Also worked in .Net technologies. Recently passed Technology
Entrepreneur course (How to build startups) from Standford University with
distinction. I am interested in working remotely for some exciting ideas.I am
also running my technical blog www.techipost.com.

English Language skills: Excellent Email: asef.noor@gmail.com Skype:
asifnoor86

------
notnoop
SEEKING WORK - Boston, NYC, OR Remote

Experience with many technologies:

\- iOS and Android development

\- Web development with Django

\- server languages of choice: Scala/Python/Java

email: notnoop<at>judeapps.com

github: <https://github.com/notnoop>

stackoverflow: <http://stackoverflow.com/users/125844/notnoop>

linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/mahmoodali>

------
jawerty
SEEKING WORK - Philadelphia, PA area

Hello, I am a philadelphia-area student who focuses on node.js, python, C,
HTML5, and some ruby (sinatra). To contact me for a position I have my
information below

resume (hosted on a website I'm developing):

* <http://ninjapages.herokuapp.com/user/admin/resume>

Github:

* <http://github.com/jawerty>

Email:

* jawerty210@gmail.com

 __Email is my most preferred mode of communication __

------
exratione
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Austin, TX

Experienced full stack developer: Drupal, Node.js.

I specialize in taking your idea from paper to first version, and in rescuing
legacy code and failing projects. I have spent a good number of years working
in startups, so I understand your pain :)

See my site and GitHub account for more:

<http://www.exratione.com>

<https://github.com/exratione>

reason [at] exratione [dot] com

------
juliogreff
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (I'm based in Brazil)

Full-stack developer. Experience with ruby (I built most of TransferOS[1] from
scratch), php (built MeuMobi's[2] backend), javascript (currently developing a
BitTorrent client using WebRTC), html/css and also learning go.

Available for full-time or part-time projects. Email in profile.

[1] <http://transferos.com>

[2] <http://meumobi.com>

------
neolithapps
SEEKING WORK - Remote -We're a small team specializing in iOS development,
previously worked for a mobile development giant based out of NY. \- We have
an in-house designer and a backend dev and we also do Android. -We are looking
to build you an app at a very affordable price (15$-20$ per hour depending on
the type of work) in order to build up our portfolio. Get in touch with us at
neolithapps@gmail.com

------
amanda5885
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

We are a small private security company offering a unique privacy focused VPN
service. We are looking to develop a custom Windows OpenVPN client using C#
that will have advanced networking and security features. You must have
experience building desktop Windows apps and be comfortable with networking
and security concepts.

If interested please send details of your experience to the email address in
my profile.

~~~
ammmir
FYI, your email address isn't public unless you put it in the about field.

I may be interested, feel free to reach out to me (amir at pilvy dot com) -- I
helped build the official OpenVPN Connect client (Windows and Mac OS X using
Python & Twisted).

------
apythonista
SEEKING WORK - Freelance developer, many years of experience. Good skills in
Python, Linux, databases, C, others. Created a Python open source project that
is being used by some well-known organizations. Published a few technical
articles on well-known sites. Have worked for some startups as a freelancer
earlier. Many other achievements, can send detailed resume to interested
clients.

Email: pythonskilled@gmail.com

------
dolphenstein
SEEKING WORK - Perth, Australia or remote

Hi random interweb guy or gal. I'm a full stack developer seeking freelance
work so I can buy food.

Here's a quick laundry list of technologies that are fresh in my cranium:

Frontend: HTML5(canvas, filesystem ...), AngularJS, KineticJS, Bootstrap,
Less, Facebook & Twitter API

Backend: web2py, Play!, Google App Engine

Languages: python, java, javascript, tcl

More info at <http://AndrewDyster.com/>

------
gkelly
SEEKING WORK - Portland or Seattle. Full-time on-site or remote.

I'm a full-stack web application developer looking for new opportunities.
Tools I'm most familiar with:

    
    
      - Python: Django, Flask, werkzeug, numpy, pandas, SQLAlchemy
      - Javascript: jQuery, backbone.js, Sencha
      - Postgresql: performance tuning, backups, and high-availability
      - Linux: Ubuntu, Arch
    

Contact by email in profile.

------
TDL
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in-person (Austin, TX). We have some bandwidth, ~100
hours/mo, for web application development as well as testing/QA work. We
specialize in Django web development and Selenium/Django testing. Our goal is
to build a consultancy providing testing services to over-worked startups and
freelancers while also providing web application development.

Email: theo@rebuiltbits.com

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK

Experienced infrastructure / devops consultant. Based in London UK, available
for local or remote work. 10+ years building Linux Web platforms and the teams
to operate them. Battle scars include AWS, Ubuntu, Nginx, Puppet, Apache,
MySQL, MongoDB, Zabbix, Django & more for some very high traffic clients.
Programming skills in Python (incl. some sizable projects) and PHP.

alex@mbird.biz

------
nephronim
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam or remote.

I'm an experienced visual designer working with startups for the last few
years. I've just finished my 3rd Startup as a co-founder and now looking for
some freelance or interesting opportunities.

Here is my dribbble account <http://dribbble.com/nephronim> If you have any
questions email paul(at)nephronim.com

~~~
albahk
Just clicked your link and went to a domain placeholder page - I think you are
missing a "b" from dribbble.

~~~
nephronim
Yep, that third 'b' in dribbble always catches me. Thanks for the spot on that
;)

------
traxtech
SEEKING WORK - Remote, south of France

Full-stack Java/JEE engineer, at ease with open-source ecosystems (Jetty,
Tomcat, JBoss, Glassfish, Dropwizard, PostgreSQL, ...). I worked on big soul-
crushing projects with heavyweight solutions (Oracle, Weblogic and co) as well
as lean solutions in a fast-peaced environment (I've been the lead developer
and architect for two startups).

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Toronto, Canada)

Technical writer and marketing writer looking for full-time remote work.

Skills: Writing/updating/maintaining online help, case studies, marketing
copy, data sheets, scripts/screencasts (Camtasia).

Industry experience: CRM, consumer-facing software, consulting, marketing.

Technical skills: Microsoft Office, Dreamweaver, Camtasia.

Professional, fast, friendly, drama-free, and reliable. Let's talk!

------
422long
SEEKING FREELANCER(S) - Remote

Web site availability monitoring service currently in development. Looking for
help with either of the following skillsets:

\- Web Front-end UI - PHP, jQuery, advanced charting/graphing, complex PHP
data structures (Initial 120 hours to begin Q2)

\- Python back-end - multi-threading, client/server, sockets, XML/JSON
navigation, MySQL (Initial 80 hours to begin Q2)

mail keith _at zmonitors.com

~~~
csomar
Sent you an email.

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK/Spain based) I'm an independent developer that helps
startups and small business. My primary tools are Ruby(on
Rails/Sinatra/Padrino), JavaScript(jQuery, Backbone, Raphael). I would love to
talk to you so do get in touch. <http://filipeamoreira.com>
hi@filipemoreira.com

------
nickdean
SEEKING WORK - remote only

-We're a small agency specializing in iOS development, including backend and web development if needed.

-We are looking to build you an app at a very affordable price (20$-40$ per hour depending on the type of work) in order to build up our portfolio.

Get in touch with us at <http://appnific.com> or by email: nick [at]
appnific.com

------
senthilnayagam
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area/Remote

Contact me at senthil@railsfactory.com

We recently started our US operations and seeking work for our US developers,
our parent company is a 7 year old rails shop

Skills: Ruby , Ruby on Rails, sinatra, vagrant, chef, RESTful API, screen
scraping, rubymotion, postgres, mongodb, Continuous Integration, Application
Maintenance Services

We also offer DevOps as a Service

------
rush-tea
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote or CA

I am currently bootstrapping my project, and I am in need of a front end
developer / web designer. Preferably someone who is eager to get his/her feet
wet in the industry or a current grad who is looking to build his/her
portfolio. We can discuss more based on where you are.

Please email me at rush.tea AT gmail DOT com for further discussion.

Thank you.

------
bdcravens
SEEKING WORK

Houston. Remote preferred.

Building web apps since 1999. Expert level: ColdFusion (speaker at numerous CF
conferences), HTML, JavaScript, CSS, jQuery, SQL Server, MySQL.

Senior level: .NET, PHP, AWS, Linux, Windows/IIS

Mid level: Ruby on Rails, Vagrant, WordPress development, general design
(Photoshop since 1996, but I have typical programmer's eye for design)

Junior level: node.js, Ember, Angular, Backbone

bdcravens@gmail.com

------
sherm8n
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF/Remote

Scoot & Doodle needs Rails, iOS, NodeJS devs. Raised $2.25M in funding.

Learn more - <http://blog.goodsense.io/jobs-and-projects>

If you want to talk about other projects contact me here -
<http://blog.goodsense.io/contact>

------
Risse
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Finland/Europe

We are a small Drupal agecy based in Finland. We are currently looking for
more work. Our expertise is on Drupal and Drupal Commerce. So if your Drupal
website is giving you headaches or need to have an E-commerce website made,
drop us a line.

<http://www.vaiste.com/en>

------
owenwil
SEEKING WORK - Remote (unless you're in NZ)

Freelance writer in the technology industry with a Network and Infrastructure
background. I focus on technology culture, devices and news. Currently a
feature contributor at The Next Web and ex-News Editor at Neowin.net

<http://owenwilliams.co> for some of my work.

------
iamjoffrey
SEEKING WORK: Remote

I love creating an applications that know how the user thinks so well that
they become invisible and a joy to use. Fluent in C++, Java, C#, Python.
Experience with desktop and mobile apps. I have a scientific background and
experience with OpenGL and VTK, and have an interest in scientific apps as
well.

joffrey.byte @ gmail.com

------
BrianPetro
SEEKING WORK - Looking for a dev or product management job. Preferably west
coast.

<http://www.brian-petro.com> PDF version of the site has my contact info.
<http://www.brian-petro.com/entries.pdf>

------
smartial_arts
SEEKING WORK - Melbourne, Australia or remote.

I am a Web & Mobile developer. 10+ years of experience, proven track of
record.

High-profile clients including major Australian companies such as NAB, ANZ,
Australia Post, SEEK.

Here's how I can help your company: <http://nimblegecko.com>

------
RobSim
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web/UI Designer, knowledge of HTML5 and CSS.

Site: <http://robs.im> Blog: <http://blog.robs.im> Dribbble:
<http://dribbble.com/RobSim> Email: me @ my site

------
coderforhire
SEEKING WORK- remote, (rails, devops, chef, linux, ecomm, wordpress)

I am a full stack engineer (php/rails), that works a lot with chef/config
management. Im looking to help maintain codbases, help with deployments, add
features, fix bugs or any admin-type (linux) work. anthony@coderindustries.com

------
anderspetersson
SEEKING WORK, Remote or in Sweden

Skills includes Django, Python, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3 and Linux.
Would like to pick up some cool Django projects while I'm bootstraping my own
product. More info and contact: <http://anderspetersson.se>

------
mwk
SEEKING WORK: Remote.

I am a recent grad (This past December) and I interned at a good company. I am
currently taking time off to think grad school options, and I can contribute
to Java or Rails projects if any. Rates are reasonable since I live in a
developing country. Contact is in my profile.

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, or Jacksonville, FL area

Recent work in Python (Flask, Django), Clojure, Javascript, PostgreSQL. Web
frontend and backend, HTTP/JSON APIs, text classification.

Less recent work in Ruby (with and without Rails), PHP, MySQL, Lua.

At least a passing familiarity with C, C++, Haskell, Java, MongoDB.

zak.wilson@gmail.com

------
mforsberg
SEEKING FREELANCER | Developer(s) | Remote

In the next weeks I will need assistance from one, or more, freelance
developers with skills in HTML/CSS/JS, WordPress and/or Magento.

If you are available; please drop me an email at mail at magnusforsberg dot
com with your experience and preferred rate

------
acoleman616
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only

Full-stack web developer and designer. Experience building full web apps from
the ground up, as well as simpler, static sites, soup to nuts - design and
development included.

Feel free to get in touch:

<http://alexpcoleman.com>

me [at] alexpcoleman.com

------
gavanwoolery
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote OR San Diego OR San Francisco | [MUST HAVE US
CITIZENSHIP]

I am CTO @ Appstem Media (<http://www.appstem.com>); We are primarily based in
SF and San Diego but take remote workers from all over the US. We have grown
from 1 to 20 employees in 2 years (mostly fulltime, but several contractors).
We have made mobile applications for 50+ clients including Tesla, Ouya, Kaiser
Permanente, Enterprise, and others.

Benefits: \- Good health / dental insurance \- Above competitive income (for
typical remote pay) \- Work from home \- Choose your own hours \- Unlimited
sick days, paid time off and holidays \- Many perks (last year every employee
got an iPad, among other perks).

Requirements: \- Android, iOS, and/or other mobile platform dev experience
(Sencha, Titanium, Parse, etc.) \- US Citizenship \- Can easily demonstrate
past experience (i.e. a portfolio, Github account, etc)

Contact gavan@appstem.com if interested, thanks!

~~~
Zak
It looks like you're hiring for full-time work. This might be a more
appropriate thread for that: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5472746>

------
rubyrescue
SEEKING NEW PROJECTS - Inaka is a Remote Bootstrapper. We replace or
supplement a CTO for funded startups. Our last client we took from no code to
1 billion pages/month. We'll come on-site and we have a remote team in Buenos
Aires, Argentina. chad@inaka.net

------
drcoopster
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Colorado

Front-end web developer seeking long-term relationship. Fluent in HTML5, CSS3,
JavaScript, CoffeeScript, etc. Good knowledge of Java, C#, PHP, Perl; some
knowledge of Ruby.

<https://github.com/icooper>

me+hn@iancooper.name

------
AlexanderZ
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Rails & Ember.js.

Github: <http://github.com/AlexanderZaytsev>

Blog: <http://say26.com>

I'm actually not available any time soon, but I noticed that these posts bring
offers for quite some time.

------
benjaminwootton
SEEKING FREELANCER - I'm in the UK but REMOTE is fine.

I have a few projects on the go at the moment and could use some ad-hoc
support on Rails development and deployments.

Please get in touch BSWOOTTON at GMAIL if of interest.

Please note, I can only operate on an estimate + fixed rate basis.

------
paunovic
SEEKING WORK - Serbia, Remote

Windows desktop developer (Delphi). Portfolio, reviews and more info:
<http://www.freelancer.com/u/qspsolutions.html>

e-mial: paunovic@gmail.com, skype: paunovic_marko

------
ha8o8le
SEEKING WORK - LA or remote

I am a UI/UX designer who has helped many startups in LA, Chicago, and New
York from start to finish. Some of my work can be seen at

<http://TimeBrainsEnergy.com>

email me: brian AT pixel6labs DOT com

------
pmcconnell
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC, Boston

iOS developer with Ruby on Rails backend skills

Extensive experience designing and implementing APIs for mobile and web apps.

Cocos2d game dev experience.

<http://dogboystudios.com> Patrick at dogboystudios dot com

------
buzz27
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote - Short term project, possibility of more

Looking for a great JAVASCRIPT developer to build a beautiful visualization
library for a mobile app. Possibly based on raphael, though you might have a
better idea.

~~~
revorad
Hi buzz27, this sounds right up my alley but you didn't leave any contact
details. See my profile here - <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5472817>

My email is hrishimittal@gmail.com

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - New York or Remote

Experience with full stack web development, primarily focused on C# and
javascript (while also comfortable with php and python).

<https://github.com/pdwetz>

Email: pdwetz@gmail.com

------
jamesjguthrie
SEEKING WORK: Remote, based in West Dunbartonshire and sometimes Glasgow,
Scotland.

Android, iOS, PHP, App Engine.

Company site with own product: <http://heyjimmy.net>

E-mail me for portfolio - james at heyjimmy dot net

------
bertomartin
SEEKING WORK. Full Stack web development. Ruby/Rails, Sinatra, HTML5 apis, pro
JavaScript(module patterns, rivets, etc...). My website:
<http://bootstrapprs.com>

------
nimajalali
SEEKING FREELANCER. Remote or Local in Orange County, CA.

Need some talented people to help get an AngularJS web app out the door.

If you're interested shoot me an email with your rates and any past projects
in AngularJS (nima AT jalali DOT net).

------
justjimmy
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote/Toronto

Small/Side project I'm looking to have it built.

Frontend/Backend needed - HTML/CSS/MYSQL/PHP. (If you prefer to use others,
that's fine.) Related to gaming (but it's not building games)

If interested, contact me (see profile).

------
mgamer
SEEKING WORK - a small iOS/Android development studio from Gdansk

We do top-notch mobile development + we build backend services for our apps.

Contact us at info@brightinventions.pl to learn how we can help you with your
mobile projects.

------
danthewireman
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Portland, OR Front-end developer (15 years)
turned writer. I've written ten technical books and an internationalization
white paper.

dan@zombiekoala.com

(apologies if tech writer stuff is off-topic)

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: <http://quarkworks.net>

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
B1aZer
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Russia

Web development - Python, Javascript, django, node.js, relational and NoSQL
databases, OpenSource, HTML5.

<http://dbran.me/>

dmitry [dot] branitskiy [at] gmail.com

------
vuzum
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Romania & Spain

We're digital agency Vuzum, a small team of 12. We build web and mobile
applications. <http://www.vuzum.com>

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

I'm a Python/Django developer who's too modest to say how awesome he is.

More details: <http://ram.rachum.com/cv/>

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Remote only.

Electronics and robotics projects, full service (idea to product). Open source
hardware projects get cheaper rates. Contact at kliment[at]0xfb.com (yes, that
is a zero).

------
codywilliams101
SEEKING FREELANCER - NORTH CAROLINA OR REMOTE

I need a website created from the iphone app - Earhead. Visit the appstore to
see the app that needs to be turned into a website. appstore.com/earhead

------
zemanel
SEEKING WORK. From Porto, Portugal, E.U.; remote

* Python development

\- Django (South, Celery)

\- Fabric

\- Google App Engine

\- Red Hat Openshift

* Javascript

\- Dojo Toolkit (including Dijit development)

\- JQuery

\- Node.js

Mini - Resume: <https://gist.github.com/f7245484c4c18b6ef567>

~~~
zemanel
Resume on steroids (work in progress):

[http://ipythondemo-zemanel.rhcloud.com/1f98e2af-
dfdd-4ba5-a5...](http://ipythondemo-zemanel.rhcloud.com/1f98e2af-
dfdd-4ba5-a52c-05ed7291e69f)

------
yen223
SEEKING WORK - Malaysia or remote

Python developer. Well-versed in Flask for web development, and
Pandas+Numpy+Scipy for data analysis. Not afraid of a challenge. Email in my
profile.

------
timmillwood
SEEKING WORK - remote

UK based web developer seeks Ruby work to help build portfolio. Offering great
rates.

<http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk>

------
bonf
SEEKING WORK - Remote Full-stack developer with preference to Python for
backends. <http://benbonfil.com>

------
mediabuyguy
SEEKING FREELANCER. London or remote.

Searching for web data scraping expert with Ruby knowledge.

3-6 Month Project + on-going maintenance afterwards.

Great Pay! Contact mediabuyguy@gmail.com

~~~
return13
sounds interesting - could you give us some details about your company?

------
leandroarts
SEEKING WORK <http://leandroarts.com> Design.Wordpress Development.SEO

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Boston, MA

Mobile development firm located in Boston, MA. We do both Android and iOS.
Email is in profile.

------
binarydreams
SEEKING WORK - <http://codetheory.in/resume/>

------
willholloway
SEEKING WORK - NYC/Remote

Specialities:

* Python * Django * Flask

will@willholloway.net

------
orangethirty
SEEKING WORK [Remote][US Citizen]

Python programmer.

Django/Flask.

------
sravfeyn
SEEKING WORK - I am graduating student from IIT Delhi, India

Following is my experience and list of projects with links. (The same is on my
gist <https://gist.github.com/sravfeyn/13534c67812183235a2c> )

Some of projects are on [my github](<http://github.com/sravfeyn>)

\------------------------------------------

I shipped products outside of College/Work

\------------------------------------------

* I hacked around [our campus shared-ssh spaces](<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3554318>) to [automate file-sharing via peer-server-peer](<https://github.com/sravfeyn/SparkDC>), when the campus LAN was blocked.

* I created an [instant-search for movies](<http://instamovi.com>), when I realized more movie buffs like myself want quick ratings, trailers for movies as they type in names.

* I fixed [event-publishing in our campus](<http://www.iitdevents.appspot.com/SetupCalenders>), with an automated event update system, that scans for events on FB pages, Google Calenders of our campus boards.

\------------------------------------------

I have worked in a high-tech start-up

\-------------------------------------

I worked in a [high-tech Valley based start-up](<https://angel.co/hachi>) as a
tech intern and then as tech consultant when I figured out start-ups are where
my solutions can address a million-people's problems.

I pushed code in first week, solved problem of finding network reach (# of
people you can connect to using your FB, LI, TW friends) until four degrees.
Latter, I PoC-ed a new Architecture for improving search speed (based on six
fields in a combined graph of FB, LI, TW. It's an awesome product for
networking, you should [check-out](<http://gohachi.com)>). We brainstormed and
after great set of changes from team, started implementing it.

 __This speed can only be possible at start-up __

I loved it and I decided to work for a start-up where the most awesome people
solve hardest problems making life simpler and a little magical.

\----------

Let's talk

\----------

If you are building an awesome product with smart people where none cares
about titles but everyone has a part of product-ownership, talk to me. I would
love to talk you about an opportunity at your start-up. Ping me on gmail
sravfeyn@gmail.com or [twitter](<http://twitter.com/sravfeyn>) or a leave
comment below and I will get back to you

~~~
SkyMarshal
Just fyi, your links are formatted for Markdown but won't parse b/c HN doesn't
use any kind of Markdown, it's almost pure raw text [1].

Best way is just include them inline, or with a footnote marker [2] and the
actual link at the end.

[1]: <https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc>

[2]: <http://www.example.com/>

~~~
apythonista
Off topic, but re. your [1] above: How does one get to know of such links on
HN? :) I might have not looked closely enough, but it does not seem to be
linked to from anywhere on the main HN site. Also looked at the Guidelines and
it is not there either.

------
vidakovic
SEEKING WORK - Ljubljana, Slovenia, remote work.

I am freelance front-end web designer and UI/UX expert. I am creative and
looking to collab on new projects. I prefer fixed payment.

My last projects: <http://vidakovic.si/edure> and <http://vidakovic.si/enyo>

Contact me: miha.vidakovic1@gmail.com

------
camz
off topic, but you could use autotax.me to help deal with the freelancer tax
stuff like W9s, security and 1099s (free) without having to fill out the same
tax docs a million times.

~~~
pc86
Spam.

